# genoise-with white chocolate



## amira (Mar 11, 2001)

I'm looking for a genoise recipe a simple one but with white chocolate baked inside! can you help? Toda (thanks)


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I've never made a genoise with white chocolate but I've done a couple other cake recipes that added white chocolate. They usually call for adding the chocolate finely chopped and stirred into the batter. I really can't think of one that added the white chocolate in a melted stage. With the exception of cheese cake.

White chocolate is hard for most people to detect in cakes....maybe that's why it's not done often?. I would also consider bring the white chocolate taste out further with your filling choice.


----------



## amira (Mar 11, 2001)

Thank you.


----------



## amira (Mar 11, 2001)

Thank you.


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

Alice Medrich bakes wonderful genoise. And she's a marvel with chocolate. I would check "Cocolate" by Medrich.

Also, Mary Bergin's "Spago Chocolate" may have your answer.


----------



## spoons (Nov 10, 2000)

Amira,
I have those two books, Cocolat & Spago Chocolate, no recipes for white chocolate genoise in either.

I've never seen a recipe for that.

I would think the melted chocolate would make it too heavy(batter). It's a sponge cake, needs to rise.


----------



## spoons (Nov 10, 2000)

Hmm... Guess I was wrong.
3 oz.seems like a sufficient amount.
Maybe I'll try it.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

A Recipe with a liquid filling center you might be able to adapt with white chocolate:

Chocolate Gooey Cake 
Chef-owner Bruce Auden, Restaurant Biga, San Antonio 
Yield: 8 portions 
Menu price: $6

6 Tbsp Unsalted butter, divided 
3/4 cup Sugar 
6 oz. Bittersweet chocolate 
6 Large eggs, separated 
Ganache balls (recipe follows) as needed

1. Using 2 Tbsp. butter, grease 8 6-oz. custard cups or ramekins. Use 1/4 cup sugar to dust cups; reserve.

2. In double boiler, melt chocolate and remaining butter; stir until smooth. (Alternately, microwave the mixture, checking and stirring at 30-second intervals.) Let cool.

3. Whip egg yolks until thick and lightly colored and tripled in volume; reserve. Whip egg whites until they are on the verge of forming very stiff peaks. Add remaining sugar; whip until very stiff peaks form; reserve.

4. Stir some cooled chocolate into egg yolks. Add remaining chocolate. Gently fold egg whites into chocolate mixture.

5. Pour small amount of batter into each custard cup. Place 1 ganache ball in cup. Add batter until cup is 4/5 full. Bake in oven preheated to 325F for 20-25 minutes, checking periodically, until cake is crusty on top but still gooey in center. Let rest 5-6 minutes. Use small knife to loosen cake. Invert onto dessert plate. Serve warm with crème anglaise, if desired.

Ganache balls 
Scald 1/2 cup cream in small saucepan over medium-high heat. Remove to bowl.

Add 4 oz. finely chopped bittersweet chocolate and 1/8 cup strong espresso. Stir until chocolate is melted and mixture is smooth. Refrigerate until firm, about 1 hour.

Form into 8 1-in. balls; reserve cold until use. Store up to 1 week refrigerated.

From: http://www.rimag.com/17/food_jd.htm


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

I realize you are looking for a white chocolate "center" but this may not be bad in the interum...

Raspberry White Chocolate Mousse Cake

*White Chocolate Genoise* 

1/2 cup cake flour 
3 oz white chocolate, chopped
1/4 tsp. salt
2 Tbs. unsalted butter, cut into bits
3 large eggs at room temperature
1/2 tsp. vanilla
1/3 cup sugar

Line the bottom of a greased 8 1/2-inch spring-form pan with wax paper, grease the paper, and dust the pan with flour, knocking out the excess. In a metal bowl set over a pan of barely simmering water melt the white chocolate with the butter, the vanilla, and 3 tablespoons water, stirring until the mixture is smooth. Remove the bowl from the heat and let the mixture cool. Sift together the flour and the salt. In a large bowl with an electric mixer beat the eggs with the sugar on high speed for 5 minutes, or until the mixture is triple in volume. Fold the flour mixture into the egg mixture until the batter is just combined and gently fold in the white chocolate mixture. Pour the batter into the pan, smoothing the top, and bake in the middle of a preheated 350F. oven for 25 minutes, or until a tester comes out clean. Transfer the cake to a rack, run a sharp knife around the edge, and remove the side of the pan. Invert the cake onto another rack and remove the wax paper. Invert the cake onto a rack and let it cool completely.

After the cake has cooled completely take a long piece of thread and carefully slice the cake horizontally into three equal layers.

Pastry Cream

4 large egg yolks
3 Tbs. unsalted butter, softened
1/3 cup sugar
9 oz white chocolate, chopped
3 Tbs. Cornstarch sifted
1 cup heavy cream
1 1/2 cups milk scalded
1/4 cup Framboise liqueur 
2 tsp. vanilla

In a bowl whisk together the egg yolks and the sugar, add the sifted cornstarch, and whisk the mixture until it is just combined. Add the scalded milk, transfer the mixture to a heavy saucepan, and boil it, whisking, for 1 minute, or until it is very thick and smooth. Pour into a bowl, stir in vanilla and the butter. Cover the surface with plastic wrap and chill, until it is completely cooled. In a metal bowl over a ban marie melt the white chocolate, stirring occasionally, and let it cool to lukewarm. In a large bowl whisk together the white chocolate and 1 cup of the pastry cream, reserving the remaining pastry cream for the raspberry mousse, until the mixture is well blended. In a bowl with an electric mixer beat the heavy cream until it holds soft peaks, whisk one fourth of it into the white chocolate mixture, then fold in the remaining whipped cream.

Line the sides of an oiled 9 1/2-inch spring-form pan with pieces of plastic wrap (the plastic wrap makes un-molding the cake easier), letting the excess hang over the side. Invert the top layer of the gnoise into the bottom of the pan, brush the cake with some of the framboise, and spread it evenly with half the white chocolate mousse (about 2 cups). Invert the middle layer of the gnoise onto the mousse, brush it with some of the remaining framboise, and chill the cake and the remaining white chocolate mousse while preparing the raspberry mousse.

For the raspberry mousse

3 tablespoons framboise
2 1/2 cups fresh raspberries
1/2 cup heavy cream

In a blender or food processor pure the raspberries with a little water, pour into a metal bowl. Whisk the reserved pastry cream into the raspberry mixture. With an electric mixer beat the heavy cream until it holds soft peaks. Whisk one fourth of the whipped cream into the raspberry mixture and fold in the remaining whipped.

Spread the raspberry mousse evenly over the middle layer of genoise in the pan. Invert the third layer of genoise onto the mouse, and brush it with the remaining framboise. Spread the remaining white chocolate mousse over the gnoise (the pan will be completely full) and chill the cake, its surface covered with a sheet of wax paper, for at least 6 hours or overnight. Remove the side of the pan, peel the plastic wrap carefully from the side of the cake, and transfer the cake to a serving plate.

Garnish the cake the cake with fresh raspberries and white chocolate curls.

you can find this recipe at:
http://recipes.alastra.com/cakes-cho...oc-rasp02.html
http://www.recipecottage.com/cakes-c...oc-rasp02.html
http://food4.epicurious.com/HyperNew...300/26231.html
http://www.angelcities.com/members/s...ts_disk_01.htm
http://ww.egroups.com/group/realfood/message/49
http://www.charlottesgardens.com/rec.../desserts.html

[ March 18, 2001: Message edited by: cchiu ]


----------



## amira (Mar 11, 2001)

thank you all guys for your efforts.


----------

